

Buying vs. Leasing a Car - sethvargo
http://theother128.wordpress.com/2015/01/08/buying-vs-leasing-a-car/

======
Someone1234
I'm not really interested in leasing, but that was a surprisingly interesting
comparison that seemed to go into enough detail about both.

I did have some unanswered questions, but they link to a site comparing the
actual financials of it which will answer many of them.

I still don't know if I am sold on leasing, and I still have a question about
what happens if you got into a "serious" accident and wrote your leased car
off?

In a traditional buy/loan car your insurance pays like 80% of the remaining on
the loan (roughly). On a lease I have no idea how that would work.

